# سمعت عن اللب السوري ( الصيني )اللي طالع جديد



## سيزار (21 ديسمبر 2011)

سمعت عن اللب السوري ( الصيني )اللي طالع جديد ..

.بيقولك اللب المتحمص بتاعه آخر حلاوه  

الصين مش سايبه لنا حاجه نعملها

اما عن فوائد اللب السوري فالبحث عن الانترنت وجدت مواضيع عديدة مكررة

كلها تقريبا بنفس المحتوي بشكل يعطيها مصداقية 

عموما سانقل اليك ماوجدته والعهدة علي الكاتب

أحد نباتات العائلة المركبة، يتميز عباد الشمس بأزهاره الكبيرة الشعاعية التى تدور مع الشمس أينما دارت؛ 

ولذلك سمى دوار الشمس، ويستنبت كنبات زينة، وتؤكل بذوره كمسليات (اللب) أو (اللب السوري)

تحتوى بذور عباد الشمس على جلوكسيدات، ونسبة 35 ـ 55 % زيت، وكميات قليلة من الفلورين، وفيتامينات (أ) و (ب)

استعمل الأطباء قديما بذور عباد الشمس كعلاج للملاريا، ولتخفيف كولسترول الدم ومنع تصلب الشرايين.

تحتوى بذور عباد الشمس (اللب) على مادة الفلورين التى تفيد في منع تسوس الأسنان.

كما تحتوى على فيتامين (أ) ولذلك تفيد في علاج مرض العشى الليلي.

يستعمل زيت بذور عباد الشمس في إعداد الأطعمة والمأكولات .


تمد كمية قليلة من «لب» بذور زهرة الشمس، الجسم بحاجته اليومية من فيتامين إي e بنسبة 91%.

ومن فيتامين بي-1 b1 بنسبة 60%. ومن فيتامين بي-5 b5 بنسبة 45%. ومن الفسفور والمنغنيز 

والمغنيسيوم والنحاس والسيلينيوم بنسبة 35%. ومن مادة «تريبتوفان» بنسبة 32%.

ومن فيتامين «فولييت» بنسبة 25%. ومن الزنك والحديد وفيتامين بي-6 b6 بنسبة 20% لكل منهم.

إضافة إلى 100 مللي غرام من مواد فايتوستيرول.

وتمنياتي بقزقزة ممتعه​


----------



## staregypt (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة 
انا من محبى هذا النوع من اللب
لكن فى حاجة بتحصلى لما باكله 
مش عارفة السبب
عندما اكلة افضل اكح اكح
كتير قوى 
وبشرب ميه كتير
فى ناس قالت لى حساسية من النوع ده
هل فعلا فى حساسية من اللب؟
​


----------



## سيزار (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الف سلامه عليكى من الكحه يارب اللى يكرهوكى ..اخص

بوصى بقى هقول على نصيحه ..انتى تجيبى تليو وحبه لبان دكر .. وشويه قهوه متحبكه .. وتخلطيهم كدا كله مع بعض وتسويهم على نار هاديه لغايه ما يكلكعوا ..طبعا مش هتعرفى تشربيهم ..تخدى الكلاكيع دى وتنقعيهم فى مياه بارده لغايه الصبح..وتاخدى منقوع المياه دى على الصبح كل يوم تلات مرات وان شاء الله الشفاء وربنا يشفيكى ..بس خلاص

اما عن اللب بيجيب حساسيه صدقنى هو مهوش اعراض جانبيه .. كل اللى اقدر اقوله ابقى افصلى القشر عن النواه وان شاء الله منصوره

تحياتى العطره .. ومستنى الرد بأذن الله


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااا جداااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2011)

منور يا سيزار بجد 

انا مبسوطه انك هنا 

انا بقى مش عشاق اللب السورى الصينى كمان عجبنى اكتر من المصرى تخيل بقى 

وخصوصا مع الشاى ممتع 

شكرااااااااااا سبزار 

وكل سنه وانت طيب
​


----------



## سيزار (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخى الفاضل النهسى الرب يباركك..

وطبعا الام الغاليه والفاضله ذات االسحر الكتابى الخاص والقلم المدهب بلونه اللامع ..بشكر ونورتى الموضوع حيقى وانبساطك دا نابع من قلب طيب خير ربنا يحميكى يارب​


----------



## staregypt (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الف سلامه عليكى من الكحه يارب اللى يكرهوكى ..اخص
*من قلب:thnk0001:ك!*​ بوصى بقى هقول على نصيحه ..انتى تجيبى تليو وحبه لبان دكر .. وشويه قهوه متحبكه .. وتخلطيهم كدا كله مع بعض وتسويهم على نار هاديه لغايه ما يكلكعوا :thnk0001:..طبعا مش هتعرفى تشربيهم ..تخدى الكلاكيع دى وتنقعيهم فى مياه بارده لغايه الصبح..وتاخدى منقوع المياه دى على الصبح كل يوم تلات مرات وان شاء الله الشفاء وربنا يشفيكى ..بس خلاص:t19:

اما عن اللب بيجيب حساسيه صدقنى هو مهوش اعراض جانبيه .. كل اللى اقدر اقوله ابقى افصلى القشر عن النواه وان شاء الله منصوره:crying:*هو حد قال انى باكلة بقشره*:thnk0001:

تحياتى العطره .. ومستنى الرد بأذن الله 

:smil16:


----------



## tasoni queena (21 ديسمبر 2011)

انا بحبه جدا اللب الصينى

بس طالع جديد دى جديدة

اتنا باكله بقالى كتير ههههههههههههه

طب الحمد لله طلع مفيد 

شكرا سيزار


----------



## جيلان (22 ديسمبر 2011)

سيزار قال:


> الف سلامه عليكى من الكحه يارب اللى يكرهوكى ..اخص
> 
> بوصى بقى هقول على نصيحه ..انتى تجيبى تليو وحبه لبان دكر .. وشويه قهوه متحبكه .. وتخلطيهم كدا كله مع بعض وتسويهم على نار هاديه لغايه ما يكلكعوا ..طبعا مش هتعرفى تشربيهم ..تخدى الكلاكيع دى وتنقعيهم فى مياه بارده لغايه الصبح..وتاخدى منقوع المياه دى على الصبح كل يوم تلات مرات وان شاء الله الشفاء وربنا يشفيكى ..بس خلاص
> 
> ...


 
بليز بلاش الوصفات الى مش معروفلها مصدر دى ههههههه


----------



## سيزار (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا تاسونى كوين  . نورتى الموضوع


شكرا يا اختاه جيلان  .. وحاضر هبطل الوصفات البلدى دى


----------



## جيلان (23 ديسمبر 2011)

سيزار قال:


> شكرا تاسونى كوين . نورتى الموضوع
> 
> 
> شكرا يا اختاه جيلان .. وحاضر هبطل الوصفات البلدى دى


 

انا قلت بلدى ؟!


----------



## MAJI (23 ديسمبر 2011)

معلومات جديدة ومفيدة عن لب (بالعراقي حَب) عباد الشمس !!!!!
بس لما كنا صغار ماما تقولنا لاتاكلو منو كثيير تدوخو !!!!!
تحذير شعبي(بلدي)  متواتر 
ذكرتنا بيه راح نرجع نشتريه مدام مفيد لهلدرجة .
كنا نخاف من الزيت الي بيه (زيادة وزن يعني),طلع هو كمان مفيد  .
شكرا كثير للمعلومات الحلوة
الرب يباركك


----------

